# Combing two hives question



## Arbol

strong on the bottom, weak on top. that's how we do it when needed.
honestly there no need to choose for a specific box on top, just combine them.
bees will sort it out in a few hours or sooner, they tear the paper open and 
start combining within an hour. I've checked this out over 30 different combines.


----------



## Eikel

Who's on top or bottom is whatever creates the least work for me.


----------



## jerrystaxidermyhunter

I just finished doing the same thing with a nuc.never had a problem.


----------

